# Zelda: WindWaker?



## mojo1701 (Mar 9, 2003)

Okay, here goes. I wanna see if any of you GameCube fans (or those of you who wanna buy the game because you're collecting the whole series...) are anticipating the coming of _The Legend of Zelda: The WindWaker_. Personally, I already pre-ordered it, and already got my free pre-sell disc of _Ocarina of Time_ and _Ocarina of Time Master Quest_ today (being March 9).


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Mar 10, 2003)

I haven't played a Zelda game since the SNES.  Didn't have an N64 or GameBoy or  GBA so I never played any of those.  I just bought a GameCube this weekend and I pre-ordered a copy of WindWaker.  Should have the Ocaraina of Time this week sometime.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 10, 2003)

Zelda has become my next game-buy. I don't own too many games...and I am really looking forward to this one. I don't even mind the cartoony look anymore...must have gotten used to it.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 10, 2003)

I could have already bought the game if I wanted, but since its likely to be text-heavy, I'm waiting until I can get an American version so its in english.


----------



## stevelabny (Mar 10, 2003)

pre-ordered it already
maybe i should try to finisk majora's mask before then?
hmmm


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 10, 2003)

Pre-ordered months ago.  The look never bothered me.  Zelda is Zelda.  

* waits for a mod to stick this in the Software Forum *


----------



## Ristamar (Mar 10, 2003)

Zelda is my favorite videogame series ever, so I pre-ordered months ago.  After watching many direct feed movies (from IGN) and playing a demo or two, I'm completely sold on the new style.

I remember watching cartooons when I was younger, wondering when videogames would look and play so smoothly.  From what I've heard and seen, it appears like The Wind Waker has finally answered that question.

Here's a few good import reviews...

NSTC-UK Wind Waker Review

Nintendojo Wind Waker Review


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 10, 2003)

Well, I'm selling my (musical) keyboard so I can afford a Gamecube and Zelda.  Because I've relised that I am NEVER going to play that thing, and an unused MIDI Keyboard must fetch a decent price.


----------



## Welverin (Mar 10, 2003)

Well I preordered it a while ago and I don't even know when I'll get a gamecube. Of course I just didn't want to miss out on the bonus disc.


----------



## Khorod (Mar 10, 2003)

Anyone know if that bonus disc is going to be a regular sale item?
Like the games, but never got a N64.


----------



## mojo1701 (Mar 10, 2003)

I read it's only if you pre-order it, that it comes with.

Sorry


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Mar 11, 2003)

Does anyone know the order of the games go in?  Not release dates, but in story order?  Like I said I played both of the games on the NES and I think one on the SNES.  Never had a GameBoy or a N64 so I never got a chance to play any of the others.  I'm playing through the Ocaraina of Time and am loving it so far.  Makes me want to play the others, but I'd settle for just knowing the order of the stories.


----------



## mojo1701 (Mar 11, 2003)

Actually, I think some of the basic ideas are repeated, except for the Game Boy ones, which are mostly original (unless you've played both _Oracles_, along with secrets. I won't spoil it), that whole "Ganondorf trying to take over the world using the triforce" thing, except for, I believe, _Majora's Mask_.


----------



## Ristamar (Mar 11, 2003)

Psychotic Dreamer said:
			
		

> *Does anyone know the order of the games go in?  Not release dates, but in story order?  Like I said I played both of the games on the NES and I think one on the SNES.  Never had a GameBoy or a N64 so I never got a chance to play any of the others.  I'm playing through the Ocaraina of Time and am loving it so far.  Makes me want to play the others, but I'd settle for just knowing the order of the stories.  *




Unofficial Zelda Timeline

In strict regard to the chronological order of the console games, that general timeline is basically accepted as fact.

Each Zelda game features a different Link and Princess Zelda, save for the original and Zelda II: The Adventure of Link, which occured within a matter of years of each other.  Link to the Past occurs many, many years before the original Zelda, and Ocarina of Time takes place about 100 years before Link to the Past (Shigeru Miyamoto has even said as much).


----------



## Dinkeldog (Mar 11, 2003)

Moving to the software forum.


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Mar 11, 2003)

pre-ordered a while back, eagerly anticipating amazon sending it to me.  I saw it in a store this weakend, whether an import or some pre-relaes thing I don't know and I was wowed even more so than the reviews wowed me into getting the pre-order.


----------



## RyanL (Mar 13, 2003)

Hey, I preordered it as well... except I preordered from the store at the mall rather than an internet vendor.  Do you dudes know if I can pick up the bonus disc early, or do I have to wait for the game to be released?

I really don't want to miss out on the bonus disc, because I didn't own a Nintendo64 and I didn't get to play Ocarina.  I have this irrational fear that I'll go to the store on release day and they'll say, "sorry man, we're out of the bonus discs."  And then I will be forced to go on a killing spree.  

-Ryan


----------



## Ristamar (Mar 14, 2003)

RyanL said:
			
		

> *Hey, I preordered it as well... except I preordered from the store at the mall rather than an internet vendor.  Do you dudes know if I can pick up the bonus disc early, or do I have to wait for the game to be released?
> 
> I really don't want to miss out on the bonus disc, because I didn't own a Nintendo64 and I didn't get to play Ocarina.  I have this irrational fear that I'll go to the store on release day and they'll say, "sorry man, we're out of the bonus discs."  And then I will be forced to go on a killing spree.
> 
> -Ryan *




It depends on the vendor.  Some will ship the disc right away, others may ship it with Wind Waker.  I'd email the vendor to find out for sure...


----------



## RyanL (Mar 14, 2003)

Ristamar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It depends on the vendor.  Some will ship the disc right away, others may ship it with Wind Waker.  I'd email the vendor to find out for sure... *




Thanks.  I was in the area last night so I stopped by the store and inquired.  According to the clerk, they had some bonus discs, but there's a shortage and I may not get one until sometime after the actual game is released (the unspoken additional words "if ever, hahahahah"  hung in the air  ).  Bummer.  Of course, knowing the way these stores work, they probably called all their friends first and gave away the bonus discs.

I really need to find a better vendor for these things.  It's a shame there's such a shortage of RPGs for the cube, else I wouldn't be so hungering for this game.

-Ryan


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Mar 14, 2003)

Rumour is the reason their is a shortage is a lot of game stores were selling the game by its self for a profit, instead of just as the bonus deal Nintendo had planned.


----------



## RyanL (Mar 14, 2003)

Shard O'Glase said:
			
		

> *Rumour is the reason their is a shortage is a lot of game stores were selling the game by its self for a profit, instead of just as the bonus deal Nintendo had planned. *




Wouldn't surprise me.  I know that my local store (whose name starts with "Game" and ends with "Stop")  is the paragon of inefficiency.

Amusing story:  I went there to pick my pre-ordered copy of Metroid Prime.  The clerk goes in the storeroom to get it, and I'm not exaggerating when I say that he spent about an hour foraging around back there, trying to find my copy.  The funny thing is that while I was standing there with my proverbial thumb up my proverbial rear, several people who had not pre-ordered came in and bought copies.  Yes, they had extra copies, but they made me wait an hour before finally giving up and handing me one the extras.  

-Ryan


----------



## Tharkun (Mar 14, 2003)

Well, I donno about ya'll but I'm going to get every Zelda, Mario & Metriod game EVAR


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 21, 2003)

Gah!!!

http://www.gamespot.com/gamecube/adventure/legendofzeldathewindwaker/index.html

It's just keeps getting worse.  I usually agree with these guys in their opinions of games.  I want my copy now...


----------



## Ristamar (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah, Gamespot scored it a 9.3 (a little low, I'd think, though admittedly, I haven't played the game, save for a demo or two).

IGN gave it a 9.6 (the written review is currently limited to Insiders) and GameSpy dished out a very glowing 97.1%, saying it's arguably better than Ocarina of Time.

Wind Waker is currently #2 overall at gamerankings.com with a main review score of 97%.  Ocarina of Time still sits at #1 with 98.3% (it's doubtful it will ever be numerically dethroned).


----------



## Telor (Mar 21, 2003)

I preordered as soon as the bonus disc was in town, just to play the Master Quest of OoC. I own every single Zelda on every single platform. By far my most favorite series.

The release date is the 24th but being East Coast I never see games until the day after the release dates. However, the EBs in Pennsylvania have gotten together to do something really cool. Starting in Pittsburg, each manager is driving west to the next store and picking up the Zelda shipment for every store east of him. It's the first game that I will have in my hands on release date.

I never had a problem with the graphic style. Zelda will never have adult situations and lifelike violence. Likewise, Link should never talk (or have his own text bubbles). If you want to see Link slice and dice people in a gory fashion, buy Soul Caliber 2.

I took off the 25th just so I can play this game all day.


----------



## Ristamar (Mar 21, 2003)

Telor said:
			
		

> *The release date is the 24th but being East Coast I never see games until the day after the release dates. However, the EBs in Pennsylvania have gotten together to do something really cool. Starting in Pittsburg, each manager is driving west to the next store and picking up the Zelda shipment for every store east of him. It's the first game that I will have in my hands on release date.*




Do you know if every EB is partaking in this option?  I was convinced I was going to have to wait until Tuesday, as always, but this sounds promising.


----------



## Destil (Mar 21, 2003)

Telor said:
			
		

> *I preordered as soon as the bonus disc was in town, just to play the Master Quest of OoC. I own every single Zelda on every single platform. By far my most favorite series.
> 
> The release date is the 24th but being East Coast I never see games until the day after the release dates. However, the EBs in Pennsylvania have gotten together to do something really cool. Starting in Pittsburg, each manager is driving west to the next store and picking up the Zelda shipment for every store east of him. It's the first game that I will have in my hands on release date.*



Oddly, I've lived in York most of my life and a bit outside of Pittsburgh the rest, and never noticed this problem before, myself... though I know my room-mate is planning on a tuesday release.


----------



## Telor (Mar 21, 2003)

State College, Selinsgrove, and all places farther east experience this problem. It seems like we're just on the edge of where UPS, Fed Ex, etc. calls it a day and leaves my precious games sitting in their storages.

It is 100% fitting that where I've been born and raised is right beyond the line where it means I receive these video games a day after everyone else does.

I'm an avid gamer (aka geek) I've been at EB in different locations countless times awaiting that Fed Ex delivery of my preordered game and on every occasion that delivery date is 1 day later than the rest of the nation (usually at 10am).

I can imagine that every eastern side of most states has this problem... the mother-load being flown into the first western city and making the vehicles with the round spinning rubber take care of the smaller shipments to the remainder of the state.

The thing that I don't understand is why the video game industry is different than the DVD industry, places like SunCoast receive their movies half a week or more in advance of the release date.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 21, 2003)

I got the overnight shipping on mine which means it just may be here Monday.  EBgames typically is early with their early-week shipments to my area.  Worst comes to worse, I'll get it midweek.  Won't really matter as I won't have time to really play it until the weekend.


----------



## mojo1701 (Mar 22, 2003)

I like the timeline that *Ristamar* got up there. Thanks, Ris!

(you don't mind if I call ya "Ris," do you?)


----------



## Ristamar (Mar 22, 2003)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> *I like the timeline that Ristamar got up there. Thanks, Ris!
> 
> (you don't mind if I call ya "Ris," do you?) *




Most people go with 'Rist', but whatever works.   *shrug*



			
				Destil said:
			
		

> *Oddly, I've lived in York most of my life and a bit outside of Pittsburgh the rest, and never noticed this problem before, myself... though I know my room-mate is planning on a tuesday release.*




I've lived near York most of my life.  I know the EB store at the Galleria almost never has games out on their official release date.  It's always the day after.  Wal-Mart, Circuit City, and other large chain stores are sometimes even worse.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 22, 2003)

I'd love to see some reactions to the game, especially regarding the cel-shaded Link.  I unfortunately can't play the game, as I don't have a GC or the money to buy one.

The PA thing is cool.  I live in upstate NY, right outside of Syracuse, and I've barely had any problems with stuff being out on the release date.  In fact, the EB stores around here actually got in trouble for releasing games early.  Go figure.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 22, 2003)

Ristamar said:
			
		

> *I've lived near York most of my life.  I know the EB store at the Galleria almost never has games out on their official release date.  It's always the day after.  Wal-Mart, Circuit City, and other large chain stores are sometimes even worse. *



Places like that (I used to work at a Circuit City) don't get games until usually a week after the street date.  It's usually because of their shipment schedules and the fact that videogames aren't their main priority.


----------



## RyanL (Mar 23, 2003)

Well, well, well.  I should have had more faith.  I got my bonus disc today.  It's a good thing I called the store when I did, because they apparently only had a few left.

Incidentally, my local store won't have the game until Tuesday.  Official release date is Monday, right?  Not surprising, I guess, considering where I live.

-Ryan


----------



## Granduke (Mar 23, 2003)

I am anxiously waiting my pre order. Ive watched and played the Windwalker demo in store kiosks and it looks great with classic Zelda style gameplay. According to some reviews the difficulty of the boss battles and dungeons/puzzles has been toned down a bit (which is a good thing IMHO-anybody remember the freakin Water dungeon from Zelda 64?).

I think if you have a GC and like action adventure its a sure bet.


----------



## mojo1701 (Mar 23, 2003)

Yeah, that water temple wasn't kid's stuff. It's even worse in MasterQuest.


The one thing I find peculiar about MasterQuest is that in the temples as adult Link, the items are found almost as soon as you enter the temple.


----------



## RyanL (Mar 24, 2003)

What do you guys think about the cel-shaded look?  I'm withholding judgement until I can actually play the game, of course.  Some of you lucky folks will probably have it by the time you read this post, so give us the 411 

I'm enjoying Ocarina of Time immensely.  I must say that, having never owned nor really played a Nintendo64, I'm surprised by how poopy (that's a technical term) the graphics are.  I guess that these early attempts to give classics the 3D treatment were a bit awkward.  I certainly prefer the look of A Link to the Past over Ocarina of Time.

-Ryan


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 24, 2003)

RyanL said:
			
		

> *I'm enjoying Ocarina of Time immensely.  I must say that, having never owned nor really played a Nintendo64, I'm surprised by how poopy (that's a technical term) the graphics are.  I guess that these early attempts to give classics the 3D treatment were a bit awkward.  I certainly prefer the look of A Link to the Past over Ocarina of Time.*




Yeah, all the early N64 games were a bit awkward, but OoT was still a fun game.  LttP was by far my favorite though.

And the Water Dungeon was horribly hard!  But fun once you got through it... nice feeling of satisfaction that you beat it.


----------



## Ristamar (Mar 24, 2003)

RyanL said:
			
		

> *I'm enjoying Ocarina of Time immensely.  I must say that, having never owned nor really played a Nintendo64, I'm surprised by how poopy (that's a technical term) the graphics are.  I guess that these early attempts to give classics the 3D treatment were a bit awkward.  I certainly prefer the look of A Link to the Past over Ocarina of Time.
> 
> -Ryan *




Keep in mind that Ocarina of Time is nearly 6 years old, and, in my opinion, it has aged very well.  For its time, the game was gorgeous and visually unparalleled in terms of 3D console graphics.  

Sure, OoT is blown out of the water graphically by Wind Waker, but realistically, Zelda's transition into 3D was far from awkward.  Like Super Mario 64, it was a revolutionary achievement in 3D gaming, bringing a host of new features to the table that have now been copied by other developers ad nauseum (context sensitive action button, auto-jump, Z-targeting, etc.).

If you want to see 'awkward' transitions into 3D, look at some the  attempts on the PlayStation during its first couple of years...


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Mar 24, 2003)

Got a call from the friendly (and hot-sounding) lady at Babbage's - they're going to start selling them at 9:15 PM today, and stay open until about 10:30 or so.   

Hmm, I get out of work at 9pm...and it's a 15 minute drive to the mall.. Oh yes, it will be mine.  

I haven't been this jazzed about a game since the first time I played OOT... I still remember my friend saying "Oh my god! You found the compass!" in the first dungeon.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 25, 2003)

JUST PLAYED IT AND IT ROCKS!

but my eyes ran low on hydration due to my inability to blink while playing, so I stopped for the night.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 25, 2003)

Mine's in the mail and will be on my doorstep tomorrow morning before 11am (yay, FedEx!).  Altho I probably won't get a solid chance to play it until the weekend, it will be cool to have it waiting for me.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Mar 26, 2003)

Just spent a few hours working my way through the first dungeon...it's a doozy, really had me scratching my head at some points.  The level design is pretty inspired, there were a lot of clever things they had you do in order to get around.  I can't wait to see what else there is


----------



## Destil (Mar 26, 2003)

Stole my roommates copy while he works on his networking homework and played for around five hours, clearing the first and second dungeons. Very very pritty and excelent level design as always, though the way the action sort of pauses as you strike things with your sword is a bit of an annoyance, at least when you do spin attack.


----------



## Ristamar (Mar 26, 2003)

Destil said:
			
		

> *Stole my roommates copy while he works on his networking homework and played for around five hours, clearing the first and second dungeons. Very very pritty and excelent level design as always, though the way the action sort of pauses as you strike things with your sword is a bit of an annoyance, at least when you do spin attack. *




The only combat related pause I noticed occurs when an enemy dies, implemented for dramatic effect.

And yes, the game is absolutely gorgeous.  I'm very impressed by Link's versatility in regard to movement.  Duck, crawl, roll, flip, sidle along walls, shift momentum while swinging on ropes, hide in barrels, peer around corners...  the boy seems to do it all now.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 26, 2003)

I've only played around on Link's home island but I am really impressed with the graphics so far.  I love the look and feel of the game.  Combat is pretty straight-forward and easy to control.  I can't wait to hit the first dungeon.


----------



## Granduke (Mar 27, 2003)

My preorder copy came in today. Just got to the Forbidden Fortress- I love Link's expressions and the cel shaded look really works kinda Golden Books/Warner Bros vibe going on.

I had to stop playing too to keep my eyes from drying out


----------



## Telor (Mar 28, 2003)

I've been playing it a lot and I'm a little over halfway done. I've 'spoiled' myself a little bit, but I won't do that to any of you.

I am deeply enjoying this game, of course the game is extremely fresh to me, but there are so many aspects of it that I like better than OoT.

The biggest downside of this game has been well stated by IGN and other reviewers and I found I agree... not as many dungeons as there was in all the previous games. Each dungeon by itself is better than the other dungeons from previous games (Guys, I thought the Water Temple from OoT rocked, especially fighting Shadow Link!) but they are fewer. Granted there is more worldly exploration, until you get into the later part of the game you have no idea how much, which is just almost as good.

The one thing that I am very happy with is: I like to 100% complete RPGs that I play and there is a ton of stuff to collect and do in this game. Also, Nintendo did with WindWaker what they did with Mrime... when you beat it, you can play it again on a harder mode, only with WW some things are slightly different (but not nearly as different as Master Quest OoC)

I could talk for hours about Zelda, but I'll spare everyone the boredom.

Have fun,
Telor


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 28, 2003)

I actually got a chance to play for about 4-5 hours last night.  Beat the Forbidden Fortress and I'm now doing all the mini-quests on the merchant's island.  They are so addictive!  Anyone else find all of the brats?  How about the picto-thingy?


----------



## mojo1701 (Mar 28, 2003)

I finally got my call! Wow, this war really is impeding everything.

I got my call at precisely 7:55 p.m. on Thursday, March 27, 2003 (I really _have_ been anticipating this game) from Electronics Boutique. Although I have to pick it up tomorrow, I have the whole weekend to play!

But have any of you seen the commercials for it?


----------



## Ristamar (Mar 28, 2003)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> *I actually got a chance to play for about 4-5 hours last night.  Beat the Forbidden Fortress and I'm now doing all the mini-quests on the merchant's island.  They are so addictive!  Anyone else find all of the brats?  How about the picto-thingy?   *




I did all the available mini-quests on Windfall Island last night, save for the one concerning the depressed guy on the stairs.  Great Stuff.  I'm on Dragon Roost Island right now...


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 28, 2003)

Ristamar said:
			
		

> *I did all the available mini-quests on Windfall Island last night, save for the one concerning the depressed guy on the stairs.  Great Stuff.  I'm on Dragon Roost Island right now... *



Cool, I just started the photograph one (completed the first task).  Was it harder or easier than finding all the brats?


----------



## Destil (Mar 28, 2003)

One thing that I very much like the more I play is that the game is far... newer and fresher than Ocarina of Time ever was (though the water temple is possibly the finest example of level design I've seen in a game, period). Despite being a great game, OOT was basicly a link to the past in 3D. The enture getting away from Hyrule proper, oceanic thing wind waker has going for it and some other smaller inovations really helps keep me interested, despite having played every game in the series.


And the new boomerang rocks! My roommate saw it and we quickly proclaimed the game 'Panzer Dragoon Waker'.


----------



## Ristamar (Mar 28, 2003)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> *Cool, I just started the photograph one (completed the first task).  Was it harder or easier than finding all the brats? *




Hmm.  Easier, I'd say.  The targets are fairly easy to discern, you just have to be patient (and stay outside, as going indoors resets the position of the villagers).


----------



## Ristamar (Apr 4, 2003)

MINOR SPOILERS

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

I just got the Master Sword.  That entire sequence was awesome...  the whole B&W 'frozen in time' aspect was great.  Anyone else been awed by certain sequences?


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 4, 2003)

Finding those brats IS tough. I haven't sat and played for hours yet, but that's because I'm still trying to beat MasterQuest. I just beat the Shadow Temple.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 6, 2003)

*OT*

Mojo what's your sig about?


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 6, 2003)

Which part, or all of it?


----------



## Welverin (Apr 8, 2003)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> *Which part, or all of it? *




The Star Wars stuff of course!


----------



## Dreeble (Apr 9, 2003)

*Dexterity required?*

Heya:

 Question for folks: What degree of manual dexterity is required to properly enjoy this game?  For example, I played through FFX and enjoyed the heck out of it.  However, there was a chocobo race in it that I found completely impossible.  In another part, you have to avoid a certain number of consecutive lightning strikes, dodging out of the way at the right point, and again my reflexes are incapable of that amount of perfection.  So, what in Windwalker, if anything, is like this?

Thanks,
Dreeble


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Dexterity required?*



			
				Dreeble said:
			
		

> *Question for folks: What degree of manual dexterity is required to properly enjoy this game?  For example, I played through FFX and enjoyed the heck out of it.  However, there was a chocobo race in it that I found completely impossible.  In another part, you have to avoid a certain number of consecutive lightning strikes, dodging out of the way at the right point, and again my reflexes are incapable of that amount of perfection.  So, what in Windwalker, if anything, is like this?*



Well, those were minigames designed to be hard and test your patience (I've done them as well).  They were made to have multiple failures because the reward was so great.

This game is similar to other Zelda games in the series as it is an adventure game with a good deal of fighting in it.  If you have played any of the others then this one is no different.  I've actually found the fighting easier in this one than in past Zelda games.  I would not rate the difficulty high or as frustrating as those tasks in FFX.  There are a few spots early on that require some decent reflexes but they are managable.


----------



## Dreeble (Apr 10, 2003)

Heya:

 Thanks for the info.  I'm not too bothered by manual dexterity-intensive mini-games, I just lack most of the dexterity and all of the patience for them.  I finished FFX even without completing all the epic quests (or whatever they were called) and enjoyed it all.  I've never played a Zelda game before (and don't own a Gamecube and never owned a Nintendo system), but this sounds like it might be a fun game.  Not enough RPG-type games (this seems like an Adventure/RPG hybrid which is fine) on _any_ platform lately.  Having to wait until the end of the year for ToEE or Lionheart is severely bumming me out.  And the Gamecube is cheap, so what the heck.   I just hope Knights of the Old Republic is more RPG than Adventure on its hybrid scale (XBox, that is).

Thanks,
Dreeble


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Apr 10, 2003)

Knight of the Old Republic is made by Bioware the Balders gate people so I expect it to be more rpg than adventure.  I'm not sure if it uses the Bladers gate engine or not, though it seems there are 3rd edition influences in the game with feat sounding abilities.


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 10, 2003)

Well, first of all, the one about the UnderWorld Sourcebook is a fan project being put together by a bunch of members of the HoloNet. If you play SWRPG either D6 or d20, I strongly recommend you join. THe UnderWorld Sourcebook is a supplement (on E-Book) to the Core Rulebooks of SWRPG, and it has stats, rules, and new stories and info about Crime and the Underworld in the Star Wars Galaxy.

Second, the other one is about an on-line campaign I belong to.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 10, 2003)

KotOR is DEFINITELY a RPG and is based on WotC's SWRPG (quote below that convinced me). So if you're looking for a console RPG keep an eye on it, Bioware makes good RPG's.

If you do pick up a GC and haven't played Skies of Arcadia on the DC get the 'cube version.



> _From a Gamespot preview_
> *The core of the combat system is rules-based and should be familiar to fans of the Wizards of the Coast Star Wars game.*




edit: Thanks Mojo.


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Apr 11, 2003)

yes and I read on IGN I think comments about picking up ambidex and two weapon style and other mentions of things that sound a lot like feats.  I can't wait to bust the mojo and be one bad ass jedi mofo.  

Heck I'm having a blast with jedi outcast2 on my xbox, even if it is basically just a shooter with a lightsaber and force powers.  Because well I've got a lightsaber and force powers.

"I'm no jedi, I'm just a guy with a lightsaber and a few questions"


----------



## Ristamar (Apr 11, 2003)

Shard O'Glase said:
			
		

> *Heck I'm having a blast with jedi outcast2 on my xbox, even if it is basically just a shooter with a lightsaber and force powers.  Because well I've got a lightsaber and force powers.
> *




Urgh...  you actually enjoy playing JKII with dual analog?  Hats off to you, sir...

I picked up the PC version in March of 2002, fell in love with it, and could absolutely dominate in lightsaber duels using a keyboard and mouse.  However, when I tried playing JKII on a console, I really couldn't cope (and I'm not a console FPS hater) because I found lightsaber duels vs. human opponents to be a clumsy affair, though I didnt try the single player saber dueling aspect much in the standard missions.  Perhaps it's more forgiving...


----------



## Dreeble (Apr 12, 2003)

*KotOR*

Heya:

 Quick aside: Knights of the Old Republic is supposed to be an RPG, but from the screenshots, I see zero evidence of this (nothing to indicate stats, or levelling, or skill percentages, or phat lewt, or any sort of character progression whatsoever).  Instead, it looks like an Adventure or maybe a Third Person type o' game.  So, giving it the benefit of the doubt, I'm calling it an RPG/Adventure hybrid and hoping for the best. 

Take care,
Dreeble


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Apr 14, 2003)

Ristamar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Urgh...  you actually enjoy playing JKII with dual analog?  Hats off to you, sir...
> 
> I picked up the PC version in March of 2002, fell in love with it, and could absolutely dominate in lightsaber duels using a keyboard and mouse.  However, when I tried playing JKII on a console, I really couldn't cope (and I'm not a console FPS hater) because I found lightsaber duels vs. human opponents to be a clumsy affair, though I didnt try the single player saber dueling aspect much in the standard missions.  Perhaps it's more forgiving... *




I only play the story, I haven't been doing jedi duels except for the odd dark jedi here and there which is vs the Box.  And against them it kind of sucks, you just can't turn fast enough to deal with flips, fast turns etc.  If theres some technique to it I don't know it.  Basically there's swing sword, and don't swing sword which is defend. So, I just speed myself up and pound on them, and if fighting multiple dark jedis I jump aournd a lot so I don't get surrounded.

My bigger beef with the game is they hosed the hot keys IMO.  Weapons I would of changed out through the start button, though I would of made them hot key capable.  But equipment/florce powers I would of alloed to be hot keyed to every non jump, action, shooting button. Or 4 of them. Then each direction on the key pad would allow you to change hot key set groups for a total of 16 easily accessible hotkeys, instead of Y always being equipment, B auto change to lightsaber, and white and balck being the only force power buttons.

The thing is I suck at keyboard controls, so I would of been worse of there liekly, though I suppose I can and should eventualy develop that skill.  Just up to now, action games have been played with a console because that's where my contorller skills are.

And still i'm having a lot of fun, could it be better heck yeah, but was it worth the buy and I'm having fun, YEP.


----------



## Ristamar (Apr 14, 2003)

> If theres some technique to it I don't know it. Basically there's swing sword, and don't swing sword which is defend. So, I just speed myself up and pound on them, and if fighting multiple dark jedis I jump aournd a lot so I don't get surrounded.




The saber is actually a rather versatile tool with quite a few moves, including backward swings, and chain/spin swings, and a few special attacks (depending on your saber stance).

Check gamefaqs or a JKII fan site for a full list of techniques.


----------

